# Mud Tires For Hunting North Utah



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Quick question guys. My hunt is in Wasatch East for dedicated deer. My tires are kinda shot so thinking about tossing on some cooper sst pros. With that as that surface silt even clogs mt's would I be safe just running chains on the rear tires if bad? Reason im asking is my tire size in the front is super close to rubbing so chains will probably do some damage. I know chains on the front are optimal for steering but wanted to hear some thoughts. I have a tundra 4x4 btw. Thanks


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You had me at cooper sst pro. I love the tire and have been running it on my heavy F350 for years now with great results in mud or whatever. 

I did a mountain lion hunt a couple years ago with my hounds man buddy that had them on his little S10 and they were phenomenal in the snow. We didn’t get into a lot of mud so I’m not sure how they would perform on a lighter rig in mud. Chains are a great insurance policy if they won’t rip up your truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Is your tundra lifted or stock? What year is your truck? What’s your current tire size?

I’ve had 4 tundras and run all kinds of tires on them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Cooper SST is a great tire. You should also check out the Falken Wildpeak M/T


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks its a 2017 Tundra. Has a leveling kit and a small like 1 inch block on rear springs. I bought it used and had 285 65 18s. It rubs only a tiny bit at full steer and only when hitting a bump. The look is nice. I know going down to a 275 65 18 would be better but think it will look goofy as heck. Thats why im wondering if just chains on the rear in snow or bad mud would stilk be good up here. I can tell you about a month back with the ko2s I have on there now I couldnt get traction on a flat area of road by strawberry in a heck of a rainstorm. Ended up leaving it overnight so I didnt put it in a ditch. You guys have some snot mud up here for sure.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I haven’t ever been a fan of coopers. I burned through a couple sets really fast and I didn’t feel like I got the traction I needed from a mud tire. I ran km2s as well, they were decent for wear, but they seemed really pricey for what I got out of them. I’d go with a nitto trail grappler. They wore very well on my tundra, with 22s and 37s as my last set, I was sure they would be smoked in no time, I sold that truck with 40k miles on that set and I know they had at least another 10k in them. They were awesome in the snow and mud.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I had this same problem on my 98 Tacoma, chains wouldn't clear on my front wheels but fit fine in the back. 4 chains is best but 2 in the rear are definitely better than none. I had to use chains on my dad's bison hunt in the henries last December to keep my landcruiser from sliding off the muddy mountain.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had GREAT luck with Cooper AT/3's. I have 4 years on my truck set and its almost down to half tread. The ones on my son's jeep are now 1.75 years old and look like new still.

But... if you want the best mud tire out there: Assassinators... lol.










2nd Best... Grip Spurs:










-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dang Dallen I might just look at seperate cheap rims and those grip spurs. Those things look like you wouldnt even need chains. They ran those on the old willy's didnt they?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aznative said:


> Dang Dallen I might just look at seperate cheap rims and those grip spurs. Those things look like you wouldnt even need chains. They ran those on the old willy's didnt they?


Yes... and they were the bomb on jeeps. They cut through slimy roads like you wouldn't believe. We had the clone versions on a '86 CJ7, they were called Buckshots.

Amusingly, a company found and bought the original molds for these tires a couple years ago (they've been discontinued for some time) and are now making them again. They come with a factory guarantee to never be balance-able LOLz.

Do a search on the forums here for "Grip spurs" and you should be able to find the post i made when they started remaking them.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a set of bias play Q78/16's Ground Hawgs on a F250, now those were mud tires

You needed a extra 50hp to push them down the road, but they are mud for all 3 meals

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So do you guys think just a set of chains on the rear are good or should I order a smaller set of tires to fit them on all 4? Im thinking the smaller tires might look a bit goofy but better than being stuck. They will test fit the bigger tires tomorrow for rubbing but I already know the chains wont fit with them on the front. Just seeing if any of you just go with rear chains when bad weather hits? My plan is if bad weather is eminent to leave my truck off a main good dirt road and take my camp in with my polaris ranger. Ive heard the utvs do okay in the sloppy mud.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Chains on just the rear along with 500 or 600 lbs works quite well 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So bring a couple fat friends got it lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I put a set of 315/70/17 Falken Wildpeak M/T's on my Ford Superduty back in April. These are the quietest and smoothest riding mud tires I have ever had. I ran Cooper ST's before these and they were good, but noisy as hell.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Those falkens look pretty beefy


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

To be honest, there are a lot of dirt roads in Utah that when wet and muddy the best tires on the planet will still be useless on a heavy truck, not to mention a heavy mud tire sucks the other 95% of the time you don't need them. Your best bet is to run a decent all-terrain tire and carry chains with you, the AT3 by Cooper is what we had on our last truck and loved them, also had a few sets of the BFG ko's and ko2's on our Jeeps with good results. And you kind of hit the nail on the head with leaving the truck on the better roads and take the atv in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that I have mentioned it before but here is my nickles worth again. 

On my F250 diesel I just run Big O AT's which are more street tires than AT's. When I go into the hills I throw my chain box into the bed of the truck and when needed I chain up the rears with around 600 lbs in it. I have been able to go through both 6" of mud and 3' of snow up on the Manti. I know that I should put some chains on the front but I won't risk the little clearance that I have up there by putting chains on it. I just drive like a sane person and I have had no problems in the 23 years I have owned this truck and hitting the hills come rain or snow.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aznative said:


> So do you guys think just a set of chains on the rear are good or should I order a smaller set of tires to fit them on all 4? Im thinking the smaller tires might look a bit goofy but better than being stuck.


Chains on rear will get you most places. Chains on front help with off camber turns and the front end wanting to slide sideways.

You can always get some quality heavy duty "S" type cable chains to use on the front. "S" is the low profile designation. Cables will never be as good as heavy chain, but its an option with small clearances.

Honestly, the chance you will really need heavy chains on all 4 tires is very very low. I have had 1 set of chains for my truck(s) for 30 years now. I bought a 2nd set in 2005 when I drew my bookcliffs deer tag and wanted to be prepared. Since 2005, I've had chains on my truck only twice, both this past winter... and both times we only had them on the rear and went everywhere we wanted to go.

PS: Check your truck owners manual, chains on front are a bit no-no with most MFGs.

PSS: If you really want to cover bases, take along a Hi-Lift jack with the Lift-Mate accessory. If you get stuck, lift the tire up and fill in the hole. Its also the bomb for putting on chains AFTER you are stuck. Honestly, its one of the cooler inventions to come along in quite a while.

PSSS: Get a 50cal ammo box to store your chains in, it holds a pair with bungies perfectly. And its waterpoof so they dont rust or make a mess when transporting. I dry mine out fully before boxing them up, and spray them down with general spray oil before sealing.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys great advice. Like the 50cal can idea and highlift as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lift-Mate






-DallanC


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Toyo RT open country


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Chains on the rear will help you go but not be of much use when descending. Still better than nothing.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have an old F250 which is my dedicated hunting/wood hauling truck. I bought some tires on line that I wondered how they would be. They are Nankang N889 Mudstar. I've had them now for 4 years and I have to say they are better than any other tire I had prior to this point (including BF Goodrich M/T and Goodyear Duratracks). They were cheap, yet they were easy to balance and have held up through some crazy rocky and muddy places I have been. Never thought they would be this good.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone else on this forum ever read stuff and have the thought, "Man, I want to spend about 3 days with Dallan just looking at all the gadgets he has and tricks he uses." ??? 

Because I do. Cool stuff Dallan! I had not seen those before.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot comes from experience and using something and finding out that it doesn't work the way that you want it to and coming up with a better idea for your situation.. 

Like in the video, if you have ever used a high lift jack and placed it where you lift on the frame or bumper of a vehicle you quickly find out that as you go up the tires still stay on the ground for a while due to the springs. You have to get the body of the vehicle up quite a ways before the tires come up. 

It would also be nice if you had a high lift jack like the one in the video that worked the way that it is suppose to, but let that same jack bounce around in the back of a truck for a few years and then go to use it you will find that most of the mechanisms just don't want to work until they are lubed up. Just about any fluid works from water, coffee, beer, you name it. I carry a can of WD40 just for this purpose. 

Also what they are advertising in the video won't work on solid wheels. It needs a gap to fit the hook into. If you have solid steel wheels like a lot of us then it is no good. I have actually wrapped a tow strap around a tire and then to the jack to do the same thing, but no hooks.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Well put Critter and yes im thinking hunting with Dallen could be a pretty good time. And also thanks for the responses. Id have liked to have gone with some Nittos or Toyos but man expensive. I ended up going with the Cooper SST. I did some dremel work on the front wheel well and no rub at all so just will use rear chains. Also bought some chains for my utv to be safe. I did some scouting over the wet weekend and the Coopers did real well. Not too loud on highway either. Hopefully they hold up and being I only drive 2 miles a day to work they should. Thanks everyone!


----------

